# Ruger SR9 or Springfield XD9?



## Echolmes (Jun 28, 2015)

Looking for opinions on which would be the better option for purchase. It will be primarily for home defense/range shooting but could see some concealed carry time seeing as I'm a bigger guy it shouldn't be a problem. All opinions are welcome even its for guns other than these two. On that note though I can't afford any HKs, kimbers, sigs or any of those higher priced weapons. So any help with my decision is appreciated


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Have two Ruger SR9c, do cc with them. got them for myself and my wife, were looking between SR40 and XD40, but have a lot of 9mm luger ammo from a prior gun, so went with the SR9c. took wife to LGC and she liked the SR better as she has smaller hands and the XD grip/grasp was a noticeable bit larger (Wider).
If it's only for you, your comfort with the grip will be a deciding factor. If wife will need to use for home defense too, take her with you to a LGC and have her try the grasps on the models/brands you are considering. See if there's one comfortable to you both.
YRMV :smt1099


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Both are excellent guns, but as BackyardCowboy said, it comes down to how the gun feels in your grip. As far as quality goes, I feel as though both are just as good as about anything out there. Good luck on your quest. When you get your new pistol, post up some pictures...we kinda like that sort of thing here. :smt033


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Echolmes:
I don't think you can go wrong with either one. Why not look at the Glock G26 or G27?


----------



## Echolmes (Jun 28, 2015)

I appreciate the feedback guys. I've owned a glock before it was a 23 and it was an good gun I just didn't like the feel of it in my hand. I was looking at getting a 17 but I can get the ruger for 369 at a local shop where the glock is about 200 dollars more. I'll be sure to post some pics when I get it but itll be a couple weeks.


----------



## ybnorml (Nov 26, 2014)

Well... I'm a XD fan myself, so my opinion will be biased.


----------



## Echolmes (Jun 28, 2015)

The XD is a good gun my fiance has a 9mm service model and I've shot it. It just doesn't feel the greatest in hand I mean it's not terrible but I don't love it either ya know


----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

My vote is for the SR9, only because mine has been flawless. I also like the fact that I was able to change the backstrap to my liking.


----------



## Echolmes (Jun 28, 2015)

Yea that's one thing I liked about it. Plus it just fits really good in my hand. I think that's what I'm gonna get


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

My personal preference is the XD, in any variation, over Ruger, S&W, or Glock, but they are all good. Suit yourself.


----------



## Echolmes (Jun 28, 2015)

Yea the only one of those brands I haven't checked out is the shield but I think it's a little outta my price range


----------



## chip2 (Apr 8, 2015)

I've had my XD 9 about 3 months, and have put approximately a thousand rounds through it, of several different brands of ammo, without a single malfunction. So far, my best shooting has been a 1" group from 7 yards. My feeling is that the gun is capable of doing even better than that. It's my shooting that is the limiting factor. The trigger was slightly rough at first, but after breaking in it is nice and smooth. Overall, it's a fun gun to shoot and I would recommend it to anyone. 

My son has a CZ P09. It's a great gun too, and is very pleasant to shoot. I have not tried the SR 9.


----------



## BigHead (Jul 5, 2015)

*I would get the Ruger SR9.*



Echolmes said:


> Looking for opinions on which would be the better option for purchase. It will be primarily for home defense/range shooting but could see some concealed carry time seeing as I'm a bigger guy it shouldn't be a problem. All opinions are welcome even its for guns other than these two. On that note though I can't afford any HKs, kimbers, sigs or any of those higher priced weapons. So any help with my decision is appreciated


I would get the Ruger SR9, because I have read of problems with the XD. Such as the firing pin hole being too big.brokenimage


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

You can stumble upon bad reviews of anything, depending upon where you look. The XD is a proven design with an excellent track record, and it is backed by Springfield, whose track record for service is equal, if not better, than Ruger. Both are good companies with thousands of happy customers. Once you surpass a certain level, which is 'the best' becomes irrelevant - it's just a matter of which you like the best, based on your personal tastes and the experiences you have had.


----------



## Smitty79 (Oct 19, 2012)

I've owned the SR and shot the XD. I like the ergonomics of the SR better. That is very person specific. You need to shoot to decide. If it's up to me, I wouldn't get either. Both have too many "lawyer features". The SR has a Chiclet size safety and a magazine disconnect. If this is a home defense gun, both are liabilities. The XD has a grip safety. This is also a liability in a defensive situation. If I was advising someone looking for a moderately priced polymer frame striker gun, I'd point them towards Glock, S&W or Sig. For me personally, I would be buying a Sig 320. It has great ergonomics and a great out of the box trigger.


----------



## Echolmes (Jun 28, 2015)

The p320 costs twice what I can get an sr9 for where I am. If I wasn't on a budget I love to have a glock or a Sig but money is kinda tight and for the money I can spend I don't think I'll beat the ruger


----------



## Smitty79 (Oct 19, 2012)

SIG 320F9B 320 9MM STRKR BLK 17rd $469.00 SHIPS FREE

$469.

Ruger 3301 SR9 17+1 9mm 4.14" $379.00 SHIPS FREE

$379

Not 2x


----------



## Smitty79 (Oct 19, 2012)

If you want a wonderful inexpensive gun, get a CZ P-07 or P-09.


----------



## Echolmes (Jun 28, 2015)

I looked at a couple stores near me and they were closer to $700 and the sr9 at the same store I can get for $360 so yea right at 2x.


----------



## Echolmes (Jun 28, 2015)

Well I got the Ruger and I love it. I had just enough time to get a box of ammo through it before it started raining but I can't wait to shoot it again.


----------



## Echolmes (Jun 28, 2015)




----------

